# liner/impellr



## jigflip (Sep 22, 2013)

who is the outboard jet supplier? need liner/impeller for 05/50hsp johnson, also such a thing as s.s. impeller?


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 23, 2013)

You can buy them direct from www.outboardjets.com

As for the Stainless impeller, yes they exist. I will be making the move to a SS over the winter.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep both in stock highly recommend the ss


----------

